# bipods ! !



## younggun62 (Sep 28, 2006)

what length of legs do people use on there bipods? I was just wondering cause I'm looking to puts some on my .223, but there are so my different sizes? :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Get the Harris 25S it's the longest one they have with the swivel head. I have shot 99.9% of my coyotes off of one


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

The short ones (9 inch I beleive) are primarly used for bench shooting and sniper rigs (prone shots), the taller ones (14-21 inches I beleive) are generally used for hunting .


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

I also shoot off a Harris 25s. It's top quality. With the ammount of snow we get i wish I had one a little taller!


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I wish they made it a little longer for in the Badlands on a steep slope but if i have to i will carry shooting sticks in the steep stuff


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I posted this on another site, but, I'm surprised no one makes "snow feet" for bipods. Something along the lines of the bottom of a ski pole, only obviously sized for a bipod.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

HORSAGER i have looked into the same thing and thought about how nice it would be more than once but have found that to have something big enough to give you a sturdy rest on snow it's just too big and clumbsy.Most of the time i take my feet and wipe the area out in front of me down to the ground so that i don't have to deal with the snow. That is the only thing i have found to deal with the problem


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree %100 they should have some type of feet that can rest on top of snow. What a pain in the butt having to clear the snow away so you can keep your gun sturdy. I also wish that Harris made a longer bipod, I hunt alot of hills and its tough getting you your gun high enough.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a bipod made by Stone Ridge I think is the company name. You see them next to the Harris's at Scheels and Cabelas. I bought that one because I didn't want to spend 100 dollars on a bipod. Mine is a pivoting model that extends twice. It adjust from 12" all the way to 29" at the longest.

After the Thompson Tourney I noticed the one leg was all bent out sideways. Once I got home in the light I noticed that where the leg attaches to the base the nut fell off and the screw was jammed in there sideways. It was only my 2nd time using it so I brought it to Scheels where I bought it and they wouldn't replace it but said they would try to fix it. Two days later (last night) I went in and they said they couldn't fix it. I didn't want to monkey with it for fear of wrecking the spring. I brought it to work this morning and another guy I teach with fixed it in 20 minutes. Funny a gun specialist in a store couldn't do anything but a shingler could!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Shooters Ridge is made by Outer's; it is almost identical to a Harris in appearance and construction. I know a gun shop owner that has had the weld break in a few he has sold and he replaces them for his customers and then sends them back to his distributor who gets the manufacturer to replace them. The manufacturer does stand behind the product.

I have 2 - 9"-13" swivel bi-pods on my .223's, one is made by Harris and the other is made by Outer's. I love the quality but wish at times I had another longer one also. The 2 step 12' to 29" sounds like one I should check into.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Using a bipod is cheating........  8)

I own 3 Harris bypods. 2, 6-9" swivel type, one slotted one nonslotted. One on my A3 .308 and the other on my Rem. VS 22-250. The other is a 9-13 non-swiveling type. (non slotted) That one resides on my M77 300 Win. Mag.

I guess I have not had an issue with any of them being too short. 99.99% of the time when I use my bipods I am on a bench or in the prone. If terrain makes it impossible for me to go to the prone (tall grass...ect.) I go to the sitting or the kneeling. Thus rendering bipods usless, unless you have the really long ones. I do not like the really long bipods. Way to much IMO. This is where a "quick cuff sling" comes in handy. That however is a different story.....

Horsager, you need to get the ball rolling on that "ski pole ends" idea. You could make some money on that I bet.


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

Don't get the one that extends twice, it's too tall unless your taller than me I guess (5' 11) I've had both and I think my good one only goes out to 25". There's nothing worse than having it a bit too tall. I can see in deep snow where that would be nice, but we haven't had snow that deep in 7 or 8 years anyhow. Swivel is nice but it adds weight and isn't as steady to shoot off of. Don't buy a Shooter's Ridge if at all possible, they are cheaper, but it WILL break on you in the first two years. I know this because I've had a few, and seen them brought back to a sporting goods store I work at. They are the same exact dimesions and design, just really sh#tty. I've had my Harris for probably 15 years and never had a problem.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

For those of you that have problems with the swiveling type bipods not getting tight enough to steady your rifle, try these: http://triadtactical.com/tab1/store/item/ujif/MISC_Shooting_Gear/Pod-Loc.html

They work awesome and are well worth the money IMO. Besides the Marine Corps. uses them so they must be the best!! 8)


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I know that the shooting stix made by Brent Reub (Predator Sniper Stix) i believe have the availiability to order different ends on them for sand, snow ect you could look into if you could modify his ends for a bipod


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Crap after reading your posts guys maybe I made a mistake buying the Shooter's ridge one. Oh well I guess you live and learn.

The two step one I have works for short people too (I am only 5' 8" and even that might be stretching it!) You can pull out the 2nd telescopic part and there in a hand knob you turn and that will lock it in at a shorter height. So really you can get any height you want.

I guess I am going to just take good care of my bipod and maintain it and hopefully it lasts. If not, I always have my shooting sticks as backup!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I have the Harris bi-pods on several setups, I also have a mono-pod that is collapsible that I had modified with a saddle for the gun for standing shots.

I made it out of 4 lengths of rod that are bolted together with a sleeve (piece of copper tube) that slides down over the joint to lock it into place. I custom made it for my height. One good shake and it folds out and you are ready to go.

I carry it with a belt clip arrow quiver.

Bob


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Get us some pics of that Bob. That sounds cool and would be neat to see!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I've never been a bi-pod fan. There are much better choices for bench shooting. Mono-pods and/or practiced positions work better/quicker in the field. Bipods are noisy, require lots of movement to deploy (especially on un-even ground), can shift your rifle's impact, can tear out front sling swives. I could make a consession to shooting sticks if I'm stationary trying to get the game to come to me, but I'd opt for a mono-pod 1st. Using a mono-pod uneven ground/hillsides can be easily accounted for by quickly adjusting the angle of the pod, no messing with two legs, friction adjustments, etc.

For smaller critters like Prairie Dogs the rifle wedged between the door jam and side mirror is just right. That also allows you to shoot in "Air conditioned, Snake-Free comfort".

I expect some will flame me for this saying "bipods are the end-all, be-all rifle steadiying devices", I've tried lots, have free access to 15 pairs of Harris's of multiple designs, bipods still don't thrill me.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Fallguy

Not much for taking pictures but it is pretty simple, lengths of rod drilled and bolted together (use self locking nuts) with a 1" rod overlap, use fiber washers between the rods. I used copper tube as the slide lock because it could be bent easily to form the sleeve to lock it into place. the saddle has a notch in it in front and back that the sling swivel can fit into to keep it from slipping. i also used epoxy to bed the saddle with rubber to form a non slip surface.

I only have about 10 bucks invested in material.

Bob


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

i got the idea off another site. I just made some cheap shooting sticks. two wooden dowl either taped together with electician tape or strong rubber bands. i'll try this weekend and see how they work.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Horsager,

When you shoot "magical" rifles&#8230;..why would you need a bipod anyway? :lol:

Oh yeah, BTW I agree with the "door jam and side mirror rest theory". The only modification I may add would be the addition of a jacket to rest the rifle on. You also forgot "cactus free comfort". :lol: :beer:


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

oops,
after having ribbed my buddy he informed me that it wasn't his deer. It was his buddy who took the picture and witnessed it. The real Brian F.
My buddy is also Brian. I misunderstood.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

oops again,
wrong forum...sheesh


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Nothing magical about quality rifles, stocks, optics, reloads, shooting rests, proper form and lots of practice.

The jaw-droppers often have all but the practice.

Burning lots of ammo off-season is a cheap concession when it comes time to fill tags.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have 2 Harris bipods, a 6"-9" for prone, and an 11"-25" for sitting in high grass. Both swivel and have slotted legs. I use tham whenever I can.

Shooters Ridge may look like the Harris, but they ain't even close when it comes to quality.

huntin1


----------



## fingerz42 (Aug 13, 2006)

I shoot freehand at over 300 yards.. :roll:

LOL but really i should get a set of bipods.. they work extremely well.. I am a BAD freehand shooter.. I'd be lucky to hit a deer at 75 yards freehand.. You guys good freehand shooters? I feel like i am not.. thats for sure..


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Shooting freehand is a last resort. Kneeling, sitting, prone, tree branch, fencepost, backpack, rockpile, walking stick/mono-pod, etc are all examples that can be employed very quickly and will increase your % of hitting what you're aiming at exponentially.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Your going to be sorry :eyeroll:  I've seen two many people that shoot competetion or just shoot a lot and preach about field postions and not using a shooting aid at all, but when the S*^& hits the fan and three coyotes come on a full run to 60 yds most of that goes out the window and they miss.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Shooting targets and shooting game takes an entirely different mindset. Those who miss a lot of live targets do so because they get rattled on live targets and don't take their time, they think the live target needs to be killed the second they see it or they won't get another chance.

Folks who do more killing than missing are able to calm themselves and focus on nothing but the task at hand.

Shooting targets can teach you a lot about your rifle, but it teaches you little about yourself. Critters in the crosshairs teach you about yourself. Much can be learned from missing, applying those lessons is the challenging part.

People who miss due to flinchies, peeking, jerking the trigger, etc, will miss off of a Bi-pod too. I am quite often afflicted with a temporary case of the peekies.

Don't get me wrong, targets, especially something like sillohette shooting are enormously beneficial, but that 540yd steel ram isn't going anywhere anytime soon.

Killing vs. Punching Steel or paper is apples vs. oranges.


----------



## jerry hunsley (Jan 20, 2006)

younggun62 said:


> what length of legs do people use on there bipods? I was just wondering cause I'm looking to puts some on my .223, but there are so my different sizes? :beer:


 Stony Point makes a couple different by-pods and tri-pods that are longer than the Harris's. I have no problem when sitting on a steep hill. They extend out a long ways and I use mine as a cane as I walk in and out of a calling area. Give them a try.


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 6, 2006)

Get the Stoney Point PoleCat Rapid Pivot Bipod. All the plusses of shootin' sticks none of the negatives of a bipod. Check 'em out!

http://www.stoneypoint.com/rapidpivot_index.html

http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.e ... mid=730186

GAJoe


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That looks like a cool idea. So can you pan back and forth with it for, let's say, a trotting coyote shot?


----------



## GAJoe (Apr 6, 2006)

360' rotation and canting.
GAJoe


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Here's what I tell all my "wantabe" predator hunting friends.

"There's only one way to get GOOD at killing predator, you need to kill predators"


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

TheDogSlayer1 said:


> Here's what I tell all my "wantabe" predator hunting friends.
> 
> "There's only one way to get GOOD at killing predator, you need to kill predators"


I like the saying. Now how does it apply to bipods?


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry FALLGUY, my last post was more of a response to Horsager last post where he was talking about "just because you're good at punching paper and targets, doesn't mean your good at killing dogs.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

DogSlayer

I got it now. I actually typed that last night and was laying on the floor with my laptop and fell asleep on the floor minutes after I wrote that. I couldn't for the life of me figure out what you were talking about! :lol:


----------

